# Led strip lighting distance from pool.



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

If it was my license I would stick to the 10 foot rule for anything 120v and on a GFCI. 
If under 50v as long as the transformer and its connection is farther away than 10 feet good to go. How ever you may play he double hockey sticks in finding a 120 to LED transformer for outside. Worse where is outside? Exposed to sun in the desert? or snow in the winter. Both I would find some where inside for the tranny.
Have you considered line voltage rope lights?


----------



## Mikmed98 (Mar 10, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> If it was my license I would stick to the 10 foot rule for anything 120v and on a GFCI.
> If under 50v as long as the transformer and its connection is farther away than 10 feet good to go. How ever you may play he double hockey sticks in finding a 120 to LED transformer for outside. Worse where is outside? Exposed to sun in the desert? or snow in the winter. Both I would find some where inside for the tranny.
> Have you considered line voltage rope lights?


Yea transformer is inside. All connections past 10’. Haven’t considered the line voltage rope lights. Looked into it real quick and I can get strip lighting just like the low volt but it’s 120v. So good call on that. But I still feel like a gfci protected transformer feeding low voltage is safer. I get the rule with the thinking that the low volt wire is underground. This is all under a composite deck 9.5 feet away. Kinda where my heads at.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if it is under a deck, then i believe that extra distance to put your wet hands on it may count in the 10ft measurement. but im like you and swd, ground and gfi Everything that involves ppl and water


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I am so paranoid I do not swim in pools or spas with the line voltage lights on. Just me, I saw many ground faults fail when we started using them. Worse I worked for a company that would put the gfci outlet in the garage and when the customer complained they replaced it with a regular outlet. Pretty sure the company did not own more than 6 outlets for all the work we did.
I did not last long after I found out what the owner was doing. I was doing the rough with 2 other guys, we never saw the places after they were dry walled.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

There is a reason the instructions for most gfci's say test monthly and some say before every use
the mfg knows they arent that reliable and is avoiding a potential law suit


----------

